# Fred Jones in Dunk Contest?



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Jones Reconsidering
> Dunk Contest Decision
> 
> By Conrad Brunner | Feb. 15, 2005 Just when Fred Jones had decided to change his mind and defend his Sprite Rising Stars Slam-Dunk title, he was given a painful reminder of the reason he originally decided not to participate.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/fjones_dunk_050215.html

I'm really hoping that Freddie plays, but I don't want him to get hurt if he does so, we really need him for the last half of the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I love the guy and all, but it seems like he's lying about wanting to come back...either that or it's just an excuse.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well as of now he's accepted the invitation right? so who knows maybe he'll be in it?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

At first I was pissed when I heard he wasn't going to try to keep his crown....but now I kinda want him to not do it if it is a risk to his knee, i'd much rather have him healthy to play 100% for the second half of the season instead of him risking it to throw some dunks down.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> At first I was pissed when I heard he wasn't going to try to keep his crown....but now I kinda want him to not do it if it is a risk to his knee, i'd much rather have him healthy to play 100% for the second half of the season instead of him risking it to throw some dunks down.


Yeah but he throws dunks down in games, and attempted an alley oop at the game I was at. If he knee wasn't healthy why would he risk it in a game where theres more risk. The reason he gave was that he wouldn't be able to give his best effort but i still want to see him it in it best effort or not.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*dunk contest*

with the luck we have had this season, fred would definately hurt himself even more than he is hurting right now. i sure as hell don't want to see him out there risking his future on this. i used to like the dunk contest when i was 15 but, now it is boring and the whole all-star thing has no appeal to me anymore.. i would rather all the pacers just say screw the all-star weekend outright. i don't like the idea of our best players risking possibly injury for a totaly meaningless game. :yes:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a feeling Fred is going to try to win it to bring something positive back for the Pacers players and fans.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The Pacers don't really have a championship hope this season, so I'd rather Fred just go out there and bring some kind of title back. His dunk last year was insane, he was practically horizontal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie just said that he won't be defending it because his trainers said he should relax.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*i like this.*

this is great news. fred will take time off to rest up. i would say if this were bender- then yeh go ahead and do this. but, fred has a shot at really having a meaningful career in the nba and taking a risk which could hurt him (perhaps permenantly) then i would have to say - no, not a chance.

good move fred for taking the dvice of the doctors.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: i like this.*



> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> this is great news. fred will take time off to rest up. i would say if this were bender- then yeh go ahead and do this. but, fred has a shot at really having a meaningful career in the nba and taking a risk which could hurt him (perhaps permenantly) then i would have to say - no, not a chance.
> 
> good move fred for taking the dvice of the doctors.


Yeah I agree. As much as I know we all want to see Freddie out there defending his championship, he realizes that there's a bigger picture to look at. That's one thing that I am growing to love about Freddie, his team first mentality.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It would have been nice to see Fred out there last night, but I guess he didn't have much to prove. He's already shown everyone that he's capable of winning this thing.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i wish it woulda been fred instead of chris andersen, that guy really sucked

i guess he provided some good laughs

my other opinions on the dunk contest: it was actually a good one, shoulda been JR and josh though, amares first dunk was wack and jrs shoulda been a 50...amare didnt even impress me, but steve nash did. oh well it was still tight


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> It would have been nice to see Fred out there last night, but I guess he didn't have much to prove. He's already shown everyone that he's capable of winning this thing.


Most thought that it was a fluke and Freddie was the worst Slam Dunk Champion of all-time, so he still did have something to prove.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Most thought that it was a fluke and Freddie was the worst Slam Dunk Champion of all-time, so he still did have something to prove.


unfortuantely, yup


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Most thought that it was a fluke and Freddie was the worst Slam Dunk Champion of all-time, so he still did have something to prove.


Meh there are always critics, he got the title, and that's all that matters.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: i like this.*



clownskull said:


> this is great news. fred will take time off to rest up. i would say if this were bender- then yeh go ahead and do this. but, fred has a shot at really having a meaningful career in the nba and taking a risk which could hurt him (perhaps permenantly) then i would have to say - no, not a chance.
> 
> good move fred for taking the dvice of the doctors.


How was a dunk contest going to hurt him permenantly? :laugh: Get real.


----------

